
The Biggest Misconceptions about GraphQL - xuorig_
https://medium.com/@__xuorig__/the-biggest-graphql-misconceptions-df597ce5f0f5
======
quantified
It’s also not a “data shaping” language in any way. The shape is defined
entirely by the server in the schema. The client can only choose to project
selected fields and traverse down selected collections. GraphQL has useful
projection capabilities that help, but you can’t select an attribute of an
subobject as an attribute on its own and you can’t condense a single-item
collection into a single item. It also cannot re-shape a sequence into a map
keyed by some field in that sequence.

I like it over REST for allowing client control over traversal and data
returned. Client has control over quantity but not shape of results.

